# Victoria BC area- create a PT group of anyone waiting for bmq



## Robbiemcd (12 Nov 2016)

Be nice to have a group to train with in the Vic BC area while we wait to hear about our bmq dates. Challenge each other, improve our running times , pushups etc..


----------



## Robbiemcd (12 Nov 2016)

Run, Pushups, workout etc.. improve our fitness levels while we wait


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2016)

Interesting idea, but you don't need multiple posts to multiple threads to get 'er done.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Robbiemcd (12 Nov 2016)

yep


----------

